# cold, long and empty



## Phaedrus (Mar 28, 2014)

hey ya'll, im currently havin a pit stop at my sisters in Ottawa before i continue west bound to Winnipeg. ill be taking the seventeen highway. i got sudbury somewhere in the middle. thunder bay near the end. Its about 2200 km. i wont have any money for the trip but i g2g asap. i have work and shelter awaiting. weather wont be tooo bad by the look of it. a little wet and a couple cold nights. theres a couple big stretchs of nothing but wilderness. wouldnt wanna get caught halfway across. if all goes well i get a rig straight through, but you just never know. i was looking for advice on shelters or spots along the way i could warm up, keep dry, find food lol smoke butts i dont know. its could be tough i know this so if anyone has any useful information for me it would be much appreciated


----------



## meathook (Mar 28, 2014)

i tried to look up your route on google maps but it wouldn't show me a route that wasn't thru the US. if you hop trains, my advice would be to hitch to mactier, hop to schreiber or thunder bay [if you get a good train], and then hop to winnipeg. i got housed up many of the nights that i was traveling through canada, so if you're worried about weather, just go to a bar, play some music, and try to strike up conversation. people almost always ended up taking my road dogs and myself home, once they met us.


----------



## Phaedrus (Mar 28, 2014)

it took me a bit to figure that out you gotta drag the cursor on the map and it will show you different routes. and yeah man, can always hope for something like that im not always so lucky though. i dont think it will be too bad for weather anyway, been through worse. i think im gonna try for a rig, then it would be no worries


----------



## wizehop (Mar 28, 2014)

If you get a "good train" you will go all the way to Winnipeg...by good meaning intermodal. GM's break up in Thunder bay.

If you hop trains go to smiths falls and catch out there...40 mins outside Ottawa. If you have never hopped trains before this is not the season to start, so stick to the highway.


----------



## meathook (Mar 28, 2014)

when i caught junk outta there it broke up in schreiber. trains are mysterious beasts.

riding trains in canada is ridiculously easy, imo. hitching in canada is easy, too. just make sure you have the proper gear! i'm in minnesota and i wouldn't want to sleep outside in this weather, unless i got a new sleeping bag.


----------



## wizehop (Mar 29, 2014)

meathook said:


> when i caught junk outta there it broke up in schreiber. trains are mysterious beasts.



Correction...Usually break up in Thunder Bay


----------



## Phaedrus (Mar 29, 2014)

im leaving monday. i havent decided on the train yet. i know its bound to be alot warmer than my last ride and i survived that lol. i feel ill fair well with the truckers though


----------



## Phaedrus (Mar 29, 2014)

how long would that ride on the intermodel take there wisehop?


----------



## Michael Grant (Mar 29, 2014)

ride a unit train of wbd grain empties from smith falls to thunder bay and switch train to intermodal there


----------



## Phaedrus (Mar 29, 2014)

how long am i gonna be on those trains


----------



## Phaedrus (Mar 30, 2014)

alright, i have decided i will hop out of smith falls . thanks for the info guys,any more useful tips?


----------



## Rob Nothing (Mar 30, 2014)

None. But it sounds like fun, best of luck and stay WARM.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Mar 31, 2014)

Phaedrus said:


> how long am i gonna be on those trains


 For ever! This is your last chance! Take the blue train, the trip ends; you wake up in your bedroll & believe whateva you want to believe. You take the Red train, you stay in wonderland & i show you how deep the grainer hole goes.


----------

